# PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. Dezember 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Der weiße Be quiet Silent Wings sieht mal richtig geil aus. Aus dem kann man richtig viel draus machen. Der gefällt mir besser als der normale.


----------



## Manny G. (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Klasse,passt zum PCGH-CM690!
Mein nächster PC soll diese Lüfter und das Gehäuse haben!


----------



## BigDaddy (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

wow sieht klasse aus


----------



## Raeven (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

sieht echt geil aus. 
schön wäre aber noch ein 4 pin PWM Anschluß, dann könnte ich den auch als Turmkühler für die CPU nutzen.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Obwohl weiß eigentlich nicht meine Farbe ist, muss ich sagen dass der richtig gut aussieht, gutes Zubehör rundet das Angebot ja ab, da sind 16,90 € gut investiert


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Sehr viel zubehör. Sehen außerdem noch Klasse aus für.

Fairer Preis.


----------



## Mental Gear (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Mit weißer Farbe sieht das Design gleich noch ne Spur hochwertiger aus - optisch sehr gelungen.
Wenn dann noch dazu die Lautstärke und die geförderte Luftmenge im vordersten Bereich liegen werd ich mir einen Kauf überlegen.


----------



## Nilelefant (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Klavierlackoptik???!!! Wo..?? man das ist doch einfach Weis hochglanz! nichts weiter!!!


----------



## Glan (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Scharf!in weiß!


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Nicht so wirklich mein Ding, ich bleib bei den normalen von BeQuiet.


----------



## Ready (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Schick, sieht gut aus mit dem grau abgesetztem Rand


----------



## eVoX (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Sehr geil, klasse gelungen.


----------



## kmf (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Aber bitte auch für 10€ Stückpreis zur Einführung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

verdammt hab vor etwa einer woche 3 schwarze gekauft 
naja passen besser zum gehäuse 

aber weiß sieht auch sehr schick aus^^


----------



## Ahab (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

ÖÖÖÖYYY!!! *gröl*  SEHR geile Optik! würd mich mal interessieren ob die UV aktiv sind!


----------



## al007 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

@PCGH

Wird es den Lüfter limitiert (zeitlich oder Stückzahl) geben ? 
Oder wird es ein festes Produkt im "Be quiet - Sortiment" ?

mfg al007


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



al007 schrieb:


> @PCGH
> 
> Wird es den Lüfter limitiert (zeitlich oder Stückzahl) geben ?
> Oder wird es ein festes Produkt im "Be quiet - Sortiment" ?
> ...



Je nachdem wie erfolgreich die erste Charge ist, werden Lüfter nachproduziert oder auch nicht, wenn diese abverkauft sind. Ist also noch unklar.

Übrigens ist der Lüfter nun im Preisvergleich gelistet:
be quiet Silent Wings USC PCGH Edition, 120x120x25, 1500rpm, 85.8m³/h, 17dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## fA!nT (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

sehr sehr hübsch, passt leider nich in meinen neuen pc (da farbschema schwarz-rot ist)


----------



## moe (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

irgendwie gefällt mir der schwarze besser.
aber in nem weißen case würden die bestimmt nicht schlecht aussehen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Weiß...LANGWEILIG °|°

Ich wäre für Blutrot bewessen(CrimsoN) aber sonst nette Version !


----------



## Equilibrium (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Also in Weiß sind die richtig nett. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine beiden Enermax gegen diese Austausche.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Dieser Lüfter an einem CPU Kühler ala' Noctua NH-D14 oder Prolimatech  Megahalem dranmontiert, das würd bestimmt obergeil ausschauen...


----------



## Athlon76 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Also in Weiß sind die richtig nett. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine beiden Enermax gegen diese Austausche.



Meine Enermax Cluster haben einen Vorteil: die abnehmbaren  Lüfterblätter.
Wenn das die Be quiet Silent Wings noch hätten, wäre es tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## skdiggy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

ich kaufe die ,kann mir aber nur  2 leisten im moment


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Weiß sieht sehr schön aus, da könnte man sich nen coole Mod überlegen


----------



## konstantinkk (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Wenn die Gummibereiche nicht grau wären, sähen sie noch cooler aus.


----------



## sims1024 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

obs auch mal eine pwm-ausführung geben wird ?


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Oder in Xigmatek Optik 

Find die Qualität der Xiggis net so pralle aber se sehn halt gut aus


----------



## mayo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



konstantinkk schrieb:


> Wenn die Gummibereiche nicht grau wären, sähen sie noch cooler aus.



Ich finde, das gerade ie grauen "Parts" einen sehr schicken Kontrast darstellen.


----------



## eVoX (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Athlon76 schrieb:


> Meine Enermax Cluster haben einen Vorteil: die abnehmbaren  Lüfterblätter.
> Wenn das die Be quiet Silent Wings noch hätten, wäre es tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert.


Dito, geht mir nicht anders.


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hab en alten Intel Boxed Lüfter in der Hinsicht "gemoddet"^^ 

Einfach diesen Haltering hinten rausgepult un jetz wird der Rotor nurnoch durch Magnetismus im Lager gehalten un der Lüfter läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Davon nehm ich mal'n halbes Dutzend 

Warte nur noch auf Lieferbarkeit! Eigentlich wären es Enermax Cluster geworden, aber diese dort sind preislich einfach attraktiver! Und bei 6 Lüftern nen 5er pro Stück sparen hat schon was


----------



## eVoX (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Davon nehm ich mal'n halbes Dutzend
> 
> Warte nur noch auf Lieferbarkeit! Eigentlich wären es Enermax Cluster geworden, aber diese dort sind preislich einfach attraktiver! Und bei 6 Lüftern nen 5er pro Stück sparen hat schon was



Wo kaufst du den deine Lüfter? Du sparst eher max 1€ pro Lüfter aber keine 5€.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Scheinbar sind die Cluster im Preis gefallen, als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe lagen sie bei 14,90


----------



## skdiggy (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

die sind sau teuer,aber für die lautstärke gebe ich das geld aus.wundert mich nur das es keine bei caseking gibt.im preisvergleich.


----------



## X Broster (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



skdiggy schrieb:


> die sind sau teuer,aber für die lautstärke gebe ich das geld aus.wundert mich nur das es keine bei caseking gibt.im preisvergleich.


Habe heute morgen zwei mal PWM bekommen. Die sind klasse, regeln sich automatisch auf 450RPM runter. Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem: Meine Festplatte ist das lauteste Glied in der Reihe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



X Broster schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen zwei mal PWM bekommen. Die sind klasse, regeln sich automatisch auf 450RPM runter. Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem: Meine Festplatte ist das lauteste Glied in der Reihe.



Platte gegen eine SSD tauschen und zusätzlich externe eSATA-Platte anschließen (ON bei Bedarf) und Rechner ist unhörbar -> so habe ich es gemacht


----------



## Atosch (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Ich habe soeben meinen bekommen. Getestet wird er später aber ich muss sagen von der Optik her Geil.
Vorallem 11,90 bei k&m. Denke mal das War ein Fehler von denen )
Nur eine Version mit Bling Bling wie der Enermax Cluster wäre cool


----------



## Mr__47 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Hab meinem Coousin son schwarzen eingebaut.. .Ich hab die Finger nicht mehr von den Lüfterblättern bekommen ^^ Göttlich
Hab dann, wo der pc wieder zusammengebaut war, gedacht, ich hätte vergessen das Teil anzuschließen, dem war aber nicht so


----------



## herethic (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Kann man den Propeller erfernen?


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## herethic (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich ihn an einem Meghalem befestigen will,kann ich dann diese dunklen Gummiknüppel entfernen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Dran lassen und einfach per Klammer festhaken.


----------



## Cyron78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Wow, da hab ich ja nen Volltreffer gelandet in der Lüfterauswahl^^, hatte schon etwas mal gelesen, aber Platz 1.

Hab beim Bestellen auf die Geräuschentwicklung db geachtet, der niedrige wert viel gleich auf.

Wie ich schon schrieb..man muß echt sein Oher neben halten wenn man die hören will..


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Pcgh und Caseking sind doch eigentlich Busenfreunde,warum gibts den dann nicht da?


Könnt ihr sie fragen ob sie's ins Programm aufnehemen?


----------



## herethic (11. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Sind die Silentwings besonders besser als ander Lüfter,weil man sie besser regeln kann oder weil sie bei weniger Drehzahl mehr Luft aufnehmen?


----------



## zuogolpon (29. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*



thrian schrieb:


> Pcgh und Caseking sind doch eigentlich Busenfreunde,warum gibts den dann nicht da?
> 
> 
> Könnt ihr sie fragen ob sie's ins Programm aufnehemen?


 
dito

die bieten ja sogar das Be Quiet! Netzteil mit PCGH Label an...

MfG
Z


----------



## herethic (29. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition in weißer Klavierlackoptik bald verfügbar [Anzeige]*

@zuogolpon

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ng/94938-quiet-silent-wings-pcgh-edition.html


----------

